

Ask HN: where are the clones? - jimbob1

you know, the ones that were going to be written in a single weekend?
======
tedunangst
[http://code.google.com/p/hackerexchange/source/browse/#svn/t...](http://code.google.com/p/hackerexchange/source/browse/#svn/trunk)

------
ErrantX
The guy said he planned to clone another site instead (out of respect for SO).

------
quoderat
All hat, no cattle.

